# Achtung! Mal weg vom "Einheitsbrei" - GT LTS DH 24"



## lyteka (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,

nach der (für mich) gefühlten Reizüberflutung durch Zaskar, Avalanche und Co. in den letzten Monaten hier im GT-Forum, möchte ich zur Abwechslung ein Projekt vorstellen, 
wo sich, so denke ich mal, die "Geister scheiden" könnten...
Die "Gralshüter" mögen mir verzeihen 

*GT LTS DH* mit Titanwippe...

Bis hier hin nichts spannendes, nur ist es die Idee, das Bike auf einen 24" LRS zu stellen, mit Scheibenbremsen und USD-Gabel auszustatten... sup 13kg.
Ziel des Ganzen, ein handliches, wendiges Spaß-Bike für den abwärts-orientierten Einsatz zu erhalten.

Als Basis soll dieses, im letztem Winter erworbenes LTS DH dienen:





Zwischenzeitlich hab ich den Hobel mal in seine Einzelteile zerlegt...
Was da zum Vorschein kam war nicht rosig, aber auch nicht hoffnungslos...
Für das Projekt wird wahrscheinlich nur der Rahmen verwendbar sein.

Hauptrahmen:





Hinterbau:





Eine Disc- Aufnahme wurde irgendwann von irgendwem mal mehr oder weniger recht bzw. schlecht "angeschweisst", leider dazu noch im altem Formular-Standart


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2011)

Passt ein 24" DH Reifen durch die Schwinge oder willste da noch was bauen? 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Schwinge beim alten LTS baut relativ breit. Im Radiusbereich des 24" Laufrades sind es noch ca. 72mm. Sie verjüngt sich erst stark auf den letzten Zentimetern vor dem Schwingenlager. Die ganz dicken Reifen passen natürlich nicht mehr hinein. Ich hab da auch ein Stück weit gesucht und probiert. Aus Kompromiss und Zugeständnis für das Gewicht probier ich es mal fürs Erste mit dem 2,4er Racing Ralph auf einer Sun Single Track...


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2011)

Beim STS ist die Schwinge ja extra im 26" Reifenbereich breiter gearbeitet, daher meine Frage. 

Klingt interessant dein Projekt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## lyteka (6. Dezember 2011)

Da hast du recht...
Bei den älteren Modellen wurde die Schwinge nicht ganz so edel hergestellt, 
was allerdings für mein Vorhaben wiederum von Vorteil ist 

Hier mal beide Varianten zum Vergleich:


----------



## GTdanni (7. Dezember 2011)

Siehste, der ganze CNC Mist ist doch zu nüscht nütze..... 

Welche Gabel soll denn rein? 

Cu Danni


----------



## lyteka (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab an die Marzocchi Shiver SC mit 120mm Federweg gedacht, hat den Vorteil, das sie als USD-Gabel keinen "Bügel" im Laufradbereich hat 
Hoffe, das haut auch mit der Einhauhöhe hin...


----------



## GTdanni (7. Dezember 2011)

Ein Bisschen mehr EH ist ja nicht schlecht, nicht das das Innenlager zu tief kommt bei den 24" Reifen.  (hab das Problem bei meinem Cruisser wegen der flachen Gabel, da kommt man öfter mal mit der Pedale an den Boden) 

Cu Danni


----------



## goegolo (7. Dezember 2011)

Nö, höher als 100mm Federweg an der Gabel würde ich beim LTS dh nicht gehen, sonst wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach und das Vorderrad rutscht beim Bremsen. Ursprünglich war eine Judy DH mit lediglich 80mm vorgesehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Dezember 2011)

Das LTS DS hatte original eine 100mm Federgabel drin, da sollte ein DH doch mehr haben
Ich hab in meinen LTS DS eine Variogabel mit 85-125mm, harmoniert ausgezeichnet.


----------



## goegolo (8. Dezember 2011)

1996 wurde Downhill in Sachen Federweg noch ein wenig anders definiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Belehrung, aber ich fahre seit 86 MTB.
Egal, zum Thema:
Das LTS DH gab es erst ab 97 und zar nur als Rahmen. 97 war in den normalen LTS schon eine 80mm Federgabel verbaut, da sollte also doch schon mehr möglich sein.
98 war dann schon die "Edlere" Schwinge verbaut.

Guckst Du hier:

http://mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## goegolo (8. Dezember 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das LTS DH gab es erst ab 97 und zar nur als Rahmen.



Tja, da habe ich andere Informationen, siehe Bike 5/96: 





Meines hatte ich zwischenzeitlich mit einer Magura Phaon aufgebaut und mit ungetravelten 125mm war die Bremsleistung der montierten Marta grenzwertig.


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Dezember 2011)

Im 96 Katalog ist es nicht drin, evtl. ein Vorserienmodell.
Ich hab auch eine Phaon drin und habe damit bei 125mm im Downhill (z.B. Harz Wurmberg) keine Probleme. Und gerade wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkel (bei Downhillern normal) liegt es Bergab richtig gut.


----------



## lyteka (8. Dezember 2011)

Hui, ihr hab da ja ein recht interessantes Thema angerissen 
Dem Grunde nach ist es ja noch das ältere LTS DH mit Titan-Schwinge...
Ich habe mir über das Baujahr noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht, da es ja kein "Katalog-Aufbau" werden soll...

Jetzt bin ich doch mal fix in mein "Archiv" gehüpft und hab mal etwas geblättert:
Im ´96er GT-Händler-Katalog von Sport Import ist es mehrmals abgebildet (S.7, S.10, S.19 S.23) jedoch immer im "Einsatz"...
Ein Extra-Bericht ist auf der Doppelseite 36/37 mit Mike King und seinem neuen GT LTS DH Tech incl. großem Foto.
Hier ist augenscheinlich eine RS Judy DH verbaut.
Aber in keinem GT-Katalog hab ich bisher eine Bestell-/Kauf-/techn Daten-Angabe gefunden.
Im Bike-Workshop von 1996 auf Seite 36 ist es unter GT LTS DH ohne weitere Angaben als "Kit" abgebildet.

Ab 1997 gab es wohl schon das LTS DH mit oberer Alu-Schwinge und dem neuem Hinterbau...


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2011)

Bild aus einem 96'er Katalog kann ich morgen liefern (Vorausgesetzt, dass ich es zeitlich schaffe). 

Das erste LTS DH wurde 1995 durch Nicolas Vouilloz und Mike King im Weltcup eingesetzt. Federweg war hinten 5 Zoll. War aber auch nur im Tech Shop Katalog als Rahmenset erhältlich.


----------



## lyteka (9. Dezember 2011)

"Offizielle" 5 Zoll Federweg hinten klingt gut...
Da sollte doch eine Gabel mit 120mm Federweg stimmig sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (9. Dezember 2011)

Viel wichtiger als der Pseudofederweg ist doch die Einbauhöhe, da kann man doch im Vorfeld schonmal etwas regulieren. 

Ich hätte noch ne rote Noleen Chubby LT (100mm) liegen, die hatte ich früher mal im STS. 

Cu Danni


----------



## lyteka (9. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Einbauhöhen-Bereich für die Gabel sollte man beim LTS DH ungefähr +/- einhalten?


----------



## lyteka (13. Dezember 2011)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne rote Noleen Chubby LT (100mm) liegen, die hatte ich früher mal im STS.
> 
> Cu Danni



Danke für dein Angebot, aber es sollte keine Doppelbrücke werden.

Hab mich nun doch für die Shiver entschieden.
Durch die USD-Konstruktion ist unten kein "Bügel" der bein den 24-Zöllern optisch und physisch stört 
Zu dem ist die SC ja auch in einer gewissen Form "absenkbar", womit die Geometrie ja entsprechend "korrigiert" werden könnte...

Als Naben hab ich an dieses Set von GT gedacht:


----------



## GTdanni (13. Dezember 2011)

Mhh das sieht schmuck aus. 

Was kommen für Felgen dran? 

Cu Danni


----------



## lyteka (14. Dezember 2011)

#3


----------



## lyteka (19. Dezember 2011)

Noch nicht richtig angefangen, da sind schon die ersten Probleme am Start 
Leider passt die GT-Nabe mit ihrer 160er Bremsscheibe nicht in den Rahmen. 
Das Teil baut im Bereich der BS-Aufnahme ca. 3mm breiter als derzeit aktuelle Naben  
Somit dreht die Scheibe nicht am Hinterbau vorbei...
Kennt wer dieses Problem???


----------



## goegolo (19. Dezember 2011)

Die alten magura gustl naben passen


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Dezember 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Noch nicht richtig angefangen, da sind schon die ersten Probleme am Start
> Leider passt die GT-Nabe mit ihrer 160er Bremsscheibe nicht in den Rahmen.
> Das Teil baut im Bereich der BS-Aufnahme ca. 3mm breiter als derzeit aktuelle Naben
> Somit dreht die Scheibe nicht am Hinterbau vorbei...
> Kennt wer dieses Problem???




Da gab es mal eine Änderung des Standarts.. 
Wie und wann genau weiss ich nicht. 
Aber mein alter Hügi-Disc-Naben-Satz ist auch nicht ohne Distanz-Stücke mit aktuellen Bremsen kompatibel. Der alte CrossLink LRS auch nicht.
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall Naben mit dem alten Standart. 
Hügi/Magura etc..


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Dezember 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Noch nicht richtig angefangen, da sind schon die ersten Probleme am Start
> Leider passt die GT-Nabe mit ihrer 160er Bremsscheibe nicht in den Rahmen.
> Das Teil baut im Bereich der BS-Aufnahme ca. 3mm breiter als derzeit aktuelle Naben
> Somit dreht die Scheibe nicht am Hinterbau vorbei...
> Kennt wer dieses Problem???



Hey René,
die Nabe kannst Du ja sowieso nicht benutzen, da passt ja gar keine Kassette drauf....


----------



## lyteka (21. Dezember 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hey René,
> die Nabe kannst Du ja sowieso nicht benutzen, da passt ja gar keine Kassette drauf....



Die passende Hülsen-Kassetten muß man dann "aufgeschrumpfen" 


@ DeepStar23

Wie ist das mit dem Distanz-Stück zu verstehen?
Die Einbaubreite der Nabe ist 135mm,
nur sitzt die Vier-Loch-Aufnahme für die BS zu weit Richtung Ausfallende.
Müßte doch eher den BS-Flansch abdrehen, damit die Scheibe weiter zur "Mittelachse" rückt... 
Aktuelle Naben-Modelle, z.B. Shimano mit CL passen problemlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Dezember 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Die passende Hülsen-Kassetten muß man dann "aufgeschrumpfen"
> 
> 
> @ DeepStar23
> ...



wie gesagt so richtig schlau bin ich aus dem Standart nicht geworden.
Ich habe ein Super V mit Crosskink-Laufrädern gekauft. Da war eine alte Louise dran.
Da waren zwischen Nabe und Bremsscheibe Distanzringe. Die brauche ich auch wenn ich die Laufräder in einen aktuellen Rahmen einbaue.
Bei den alten Hügi-Naben war es genauso bloß da habe ich zwischen Rahmen und Bremssattel 5mm Spacer gebaut. 
Bei Dir scheint der Rahmen ja diese alte Norm zu haben und die Naben die Neue. 
Deswegen geht es in die andere Richtung bei Dir. 
Habe bisher nur einen LTS mit angeschraubter Disc-Aufnahme gehabt. und da war eine alte Gustav M dran.Nabe war glaube ich eine 6-Loch XT.

Vorne gab es Probleme mit einer Fox Vanilla und der Gustav M. Da haben wir verschiedene Naben probiert. Deswegen habe ich da noch ein paar von rumliegen. 

Auf die meisten alten Naben bekommt man auch nur mit Anpassungen aktuelle Bremsscheiben rauf. 
Bei Crosslink und Hügi-Disc-Naben muss man etwas Material an der Scheibe abnehmen.. 
Bin da auch schon einige Male dran verzweifelt..


----------



## lyteka (21. Dezember 2011)

Klingt alles sehr kompliziert mit den Naben 
Die dazu gehörigen Bremsscheiben sind für mein Gefühl auch sehr weich.
Sie lassen sich jedenfalls leicht biegen.
Damit ich irgendwie vorran komme, werd ich es mal mit anderen Naben versuchen... Denke da an XT mit CL...


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Dezember 2011)

gleiche problem hatte ich auch mit einem lts.
das habe ich gelöst in dem ich eine unterlegscheibe auf die achsaufnahme an der scheibenbremsseite gelegt habe.
fuhr sich über jahre problemlos.


----------



## DeepStar23 (22. Dezember 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Klingt alles sehr kompliziert mit den Naben
> Die dazu gehörigen Bremsscheiben sind für mein Gefühl auch sehr weich.
> Sie lassen sich jedenfalls leicht biegen.
> Damit ich irgendwie vorran komme, werd ich es mal mit anderen Naben versuchen... Denke da an XT mit CL...



Ich würde vermuten das Du da das gleiche Problem hast. 
Und bei Centerlock kannst Du ja gar nix mehr anpassen. 

Schau mal nach nem Hügi/Magura Nabensatz. 
Damit sollte das Problem erledigt sein. 

Du kannst natürlich auch den Rahmen aufbiegen und ne Scheibe unterlegen....


----------



## lyteka (28. Dezember 2011)

Den Hinterbau aufbiegen möchte ich dem Grunde nach nicht.
Die Suche nach einer passenden Disc-Nabe für einen Rahmen, welcher "ab Werk" nicht für Disc ausgelegt ist, 
könnte sicher aufwändig werden.
Habe über die Feiertage mal ein Laufrad mit XT-CL Nabe eingesetzt...
Das sieht recht verträglich aus.
Werd es daher mit den XT´s mal probieren.


----------



## lyteka (1. Januar 2012)

Erst mal allen hier ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Mein Projekt soll mit der Jahreswende nicht beendet sein 
Ein passender Dämpfer ist gefunden und die Laufräder werden gerichtet


----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr.

Hier das versprochene Bild aus dem 1996 Tech Shop Katalog





Ich wünsche weiterhin viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## lyteka (1. Januar 2012)

Dank dir Jörg 

"... This is no replica: this is the real thing... "


----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Dank dir Jörg
> 
> "... This is no replica: this is the real thing... "



Nicht dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (2. Januar 2012)

Man glaubt es kaum, was immer wieder in der Bucht "angespühlt" wird... 
Das komplette Frameset...mit allen org. Zubehör...NEU!...Wahnsinn 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-NEW-GT-L...5139969?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a6eb02201


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. Januar 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Man glaubt es kaum, was immer wieder in der Bucht "angespühlt" wird...
> Das komplette Frameset...mit allen org. Zubehör...NEU!...Wahnsinn
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-NEW-GT-L...5139969?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a6eb02201



Schade das die Dinger immer so groß sind... 


Mit den XT-Naben wundert mich jetzt etwas. Dann hat die GT-Nabe irgend einen verschobenen Standart. Aber super wenn jetzt etwas passt.. 
Dann kann es ja weitergehen..


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Man glaubt es kaum, was immer wieder in der Bucht "angespühlt" wird...
> Das komplette Frameset...mit allen org. Zubehör...NEU!...Wahnsinn
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-NEW-GT-L...5139969?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3a6eb02201



Nur der Preis ist Jenseits von Gut und Böse!


----------



## lyteka (2. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur der Preis ist Jenseits von Gut und Böse!



Oh ja, den find ich auch recht heftig...


----------



## lyteka (6. Januar 2012)

Bei der "Sanierung" der hinteren Disc-Aufnahme gab es leider ein Problem:
Die bereits vorhandene Aufnahme besand aus 2!!! Stück 3mm Alu-Blechen, welche miteinander "verschweißt" wurden.
Diese sind leider beim Umarbeiten auf IS "auseinander gefallen" 
Somit mußte das Ganze wieder zu einer Einheit verschweißt werden...was doch recht grenzwertig war...
Eine neue Disc-Aufnahme wäre sicher der bessere Weg gewesen...


----------



## goegolo (6. Januar 2012)

Schön ist anders, aber wenn der Adapater nicht wieder zerbröselt hast Du hoffentlich eine dauerhafte Lösung. Nach einem ständig verrutschendem A2Z Schraubadapter traue ich mich nach wie vor nicht die Löcher für einen betd Adapter in das Ausfallende zu bohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habs gemacht.
Die obige Strebe würde ich zu Zonenschein oder Nicolai schicken, für unter 100,- brutzeln die dir da was ran. Wenns zu teuer ist hätte ich auch nen polnischen Tipp.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## lyteka (7. Januar 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schön ist anders...



Da hast du recht 
Aber mal sehen, wie das Ganze funktioniert, dann kann man immer noch die Sache gescheit machen(lassen)...


----------



## lyteka (10. Januar 2012)

So, die Laufräder sind fertig, werd sie schnellst möglichst einfangen 

Antrieb steht auch:

XT-Kasette 11-27
XT-SW RD M750 kurz
UN54-Innenlager 73x110mm
GT-Kurbel 175mm (org. GT LTS DH )
MRP Slalom 2-Kettenführung
Stronglight-Kettenblatt 38Z
Ti/AL-Crank-o-matic (no name)


----------



## lyteka (13. Januar 2012)

Laufräder sind da 

Felgen Sun Single Track 24" 507x31
Naben Shimano XT Disc CL 
Speichen DT Swiss Champion 2,0
Nippel Alu
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 24x2,4
Schlauch + FB Schwalbe
Bremsscheiben XTR 960 CL Dm160

Gewicht des LRS ohne BS knapp 3,4KG 





Jetzt kann ich das Bike mal grob zusammenstecken...


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Januar 2012)

Du mußt mir mal erklären warum Du auf "ein handliches, wendiges Spaß-Bike für den abwärts-orientierten Einsatz" Rutschig Ralphs drauf machst. Sind doch Racereifen (sollen es zumindest sein)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

DU warst noch auf keinem GT Treffen, oder? 

Das ist dem lyteka egal, was da drauf ist, der fährt sowieso runter! Und zwar ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, Reifen sind da Nebensache. 

VG
peru


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Januar 2012)

Doch auf 3.
Fragt mal die anderen GTler wo ich mit meinen alten Stahlross runterfahre


----------



## lyteka (16. Januar 2012)

@ peru73  
  "runter kommen sie alle... irgendwann/irgendwie..."  

@ GT-Sassy 
Ich hab bei der Reifenwahl vorrangig mal auf´s Gewicht geschaut...
Über die Performance der RR in 24" hab ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so den Kopf gemacht 
Sie werden sicher nicht alle Untergründe/Zustände bei jeder Temp. und jedem Wetter abdecken... ergo --> testen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Januar 2012)

....ICH verstehe Deine Sprache!

Fehlender Grip wird ersetzt durch Wahnsinn!

VG
peru


----------



## lyteka (17. Januar 2012)

Meinst du, ich bin dem Wahn im Sinne verfallen 
Ohje, dann muß ich wohl doch die Reifen wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (19. Januar 2012)

Hab das Ganze mal grob zusammen "gesteckt" um zu sehen, wie sich meine Vorstellungen in der Realität tatsächlich darstellen 
Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker sind erst mal nur als "Platzhalter" zu werten...hier schwebt mir was von Syncros oder Kore vor...





Das Tretlager ist wieder erwarten richtig hoch, da sollte die 175er Kurbel kein Problem werden...


----------



## lyteka (26. Januar 2012)

Bremsen sind nun auch "gefunden"... 





Fehlt nur noch passende Lenker/Vorbau/Sastü-Kombi...


----------



## lyteka (8. Februar 2012)

Habe in den letztem Tagen einige Teile ergänzt...
Bin aber leider schon bei ca. 13,2kg


----------



## Ponch (8. Februar 2012)

Tut mir leid dass ich das sagen muss aber das Bike ist furchtbar hässlich geworden.
Ich hatte es 1996er selbst gefahren und noch heute in guter Erinnerung. Aber was du daraus ist gemacht hast... 
Die 24" Räder passen überhaupt nicht. Und so ein Vorbau an dem alten DH? Da mag ich wirklich nur noch


----------



## Ponch (8. Februar 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hui, ihr hab da ja ein recht interessantes Thema angerissen
> Dem Grunde nach ist es ja noch das ältere LTS DH mit Titan-Schwinge...
> Ich habe mir über das Baujahr noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht, da es ja kein "Katalog-Aufbau" werden soll...
> 
> ...




Ich hatte mir das LTS DH '96 in den USA gekauft. Es war ein Rahmenkit mit Judy DH, einer Kettenführung(meine ich) und eine Nabe war auch dabei glaube ich.
97 gab es dann das GT STS Thermoplast mit DHO Gabel im Set (ebenfalls mit diversen weiteren Parts).


----------



## lyteka (9. Februar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dass ich das sagen muss...



Das ist schon ok 



Ponch schrieb:


> Und so ein Vorbau an dem alten DH?



s.h. #53


lyteka schrieb:


> Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker sind erst mal nur als "Platzhalter" zu werten...hier schwebt mir was von Syncros oder Kore vor...


----------



## goegolo (9. Februar 2012)

Die 24" Laufräder fallen m. E. nicht unbedingt auf. Leichtbau: ist die Shiver nicht schon sackschwer?


----------



## lyteka (10. Februar 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> ...ist die Shiver nicht schon sackschwer?



Na ja, die Shiver bringt tatsächlich ca. 2450g auf die Waage 
Große Alternativen im USD- Bereich mit SC gibt es scheinbar nicht...
Maximal eine Maverick 32 SC könnte noch in diese Kategorie fallen.
Diese geht mit ca. 125mm FW an den Start bei ca. 1750g! 
Hab aber noch nicht viel über diese Gabel gehört...


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Februar 2012)

schau doch mal hier.. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/456538/cat/fav

ist nicht meine,nur in meinen Favoriten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (12. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis 
Werd´s mal probieren...


----------



## lyteka (16. Februar 2012)

Klein aber fein 
...und hatte noch gefehlt...





...nun nicht mehr


----------



## lyteka (20. Februar 2012)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> schau doch mal hier...



Hab "kurz" geschaut und dann "zugeschlagen" 

- Maverick SC 32 USD -





Die Maverick ist mit ihren ca. 1750g gleich mal satte *700g!!!* leichter.
EBH liegt bei ca. 495mm, somit fast 10mm weniger gegenüber der Shiver bei vergleichbarem Federweg.
Das sind die guten Nachrichten... 
Schlecht ist, eine passende Nabe in schwarz mit 32L und einem "angemessenen" Preis zu bekommen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Februar 2012)

Hat der Verkäufer nicht auch ein Laufrad im Angebot gehabt?


----------



## lyteka (23. Februar 2012)

Jupp, hatte er...aber die Nabe hat leider nur 28 Loch 
Ich könnte damit einen 26" LRS im DH fahren, jedoch sollten es doch 24" Laufräder werden...
...welche ja auch schon komplett da sind.
Nun ist es der Gedanke, das 24" Vorderrad auf eine Maverick-Nabe umzuspeichen 
und somit die Möglichkeit schaffen, beide Radgrößen testen/fahren zu können.


----------



## esp262 (23. Februar 2012)

irgendwie find ich den rahmen an sich zu gross für das projekt

aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (14. März 2012)

So, eine kleiner Zwischenstand zur angedachten Überarbeitung...
Die Maverick SC 32 ist zur Probe mal fix eingebaut 
und die Laufräder auf Grund fehlender Nabe nur zum Vergleich in 26 Zoll.
Lenker/Vorbau sind nun von Kore,
Sattel und Stütze nach wie vor noch "Platzhalter"

Das Gewicht hat sich, nebenbei bemerkt, auf ca. 12,8kg reduziert


----------



## no_budgeT (14. März 2012)

Vorbau ist sehr geil!
Wo hast du den her?


----------



## lyteka (14. März 2012)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Vorbau ist sehr geil!
> Wo hast du den her?



Danke 

Schaust du hier 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KORE-ELITE-S...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item256dbe8d8a


----------



## lyteka (9. April 2012)

Schwarze Maverick-Nabe mit 32 Loch ist nun nach langer Zeit, auch ohne Forumshilfe, endlich gefunden...
Bleibt noch das Umspeichen...
...natürlich passen die Speichen leider auch nicht mehr


----------



## Leganetti (19. April 2012)

Ich mag dein Fahrad... geil.
Ich suche ein Rahmen GT STS oder LTS...


----------



## oldman (19. April 2012)

ich finde die ganze Aktion affengeil! weiter so!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. April 2012)

Hält die Kurbel eigentlich ohne Knarzen/Lösen?
Der linke Vierkant sieht ja auf dem Bild scho recht ausgeschlagen aus. 

Oder hast du da irgendwas dazwischen gelegt?


----------



## lyteka (23. April 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Der linke Vierkant sieht ja auf dem Bild scho recht ausgeschlagen aus.



Denke mal, das es auf dem Foto etwas täuscht...
Der Vierkant ist völlig ok.


----------



## lyteka (1. Mai 2012)

Auf Grund von "GT-Bike-Zuwachs-Absichten" hat es mich letzt Woche in den Harz verschlagen.
Dacht ich mir, nimmst gleich mal das LTS DH mit und schlägst dein Lager in Braunlage auf...





Leider war der Bike-Park wegen Revi-Arbeiten der Wurmbergbahn geschlossen 
Somit auch keine Tests möglich.
Aber, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 
Nächsten Tag gings ab in den Kyffhäuser...


----------



## lyteka (4. Mai 2012)

So, das LTS hat seine "Jungfernfahr" überstanden 
Kyffhäuser-Kelbra Trail...hatte ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht 
Fährt sich richtig gut...jedoch das Ganze noch mit dem MC-Shiver Set-Up...
Bei den Reifen muß ich aber wirklich noch mal in mich gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (4. Mai 2012)

Goil, die transparenten Decals kommen besser als ich dachte. Wie macht sich der Luftdämpfer im Heck?


----------



## lyteka (7. Mai 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Goil... Wie macht sich der Luftdämpfer im Heck?



Der Dämpfer braucht ordentlich Druck... hab ihn mit etwas über 13bar "aufgeblasen", dabei hat er gut 30% Sag.
Das Losbrechmoment ist aber sehr hoch, die Endkomprssion auch recht stark, so das er die letzten 5mm Hub nur nach einem richtigen "Hüpferle" freigibt...
Auf dem Trail ging er aber recht annehmlich


----------



## GT-Man (8. Mai 2012)

Sieht doch mittlerweile gut aus. Echt mal was anderes.


----------



## lyteka (21. Mai 2012)

Beim DHI ist schon bei der ersten Abfahrt der Fox-Dämpfer geplatzt...
Das LTS hat etwas länger durchgehalten,
leider war dann aber nach vier Fahrten auch hier "Ende im Gelände"...


----------



## BILLFISH (6. Dezember 2021)

hast du das bike noch?


----------



## BILLFISH (6. Dezember 2021)

hast du das bike noch?gruss


----------

